
Chilean Protesters Use Lasers to Bring Down a Police Drone - Anon84
https://interestingengineering.com/chilean-protesters-used-lasers-to-bring-down-police-drone-and-it-worked
======
dmix
This was discredited:

[https://twitter.com/matiasojedam/status/1194665625278468096](https://twitter.com/matiasojedam/status/1194665625278468096)

It was a controlled descent... it landed right next to the owner in the crowd.

Which is amusing because it went viral on Reddit using 'police drone' in the
title when it was a protestors drone. There was also a thousand comments
speculating how the lasers 'brought it down' because of it blinded the cameras
or CPUs or due to 'heat'.

